# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Telemedicine >  Mobile health service, Babylon Healthcare Services Limited, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Babylon Healthcare Services Limited

babylonhealth.com/product

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Artificially Intelligent Doctor Will Hear You Now"
U.K.-based startup Babylon will launch an app later this year that will listen to your symptoms and provide medical advice. Will it help or hinder the health-care system?

by Simon Parkin
March 9, 2016

----------

